
Staples First Major U.S. Retailer to Announce Availability of 3D Printers - protomyth
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20130503005116/en/Staples-Major-U.S.-Retailer-Announce-Availability-3D
======
protomyth
I do wonder if there will be a neighborhood 3D print shop where I can take a
disk and get it printed?

